# planning a free failover dns hosting (Budgetgeek Telecoms dns)



## mtwiscool (Jan 9, 2014)

we are planning to provide a free failover dns service.
 



> planned free package:
> 
> failover with in 5 secounds.
> 
> ...


what do you guys think of this?


----------



## drmike (Jan 9, 2014)

*25 dns queries per minute(to help stop ddos attacks)....*

That's oddly sLOW.

On one project I get over 500 DNS lookups a minute.   That's not even high.


----------



## drmike (Jan 9, 2014)

Guess I should note that vast majority of reflection attacks ARE NOT DNS, but are NTP.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 9, 2014)

ok i will up the per minute limit to 500 but monthly stays at 100,000


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 9, 2014)

i may use this script: http://source.xname.org/

but with custom template.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> we are planning to provide a free failover dns service.
> 
> what do you guys think of this?


Please, no. 25 dns queries per minute.... why....


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 9, 2014)

SrsX said:


> Please, no. 25 dns queries per minute.... why....


i upped it to 500


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> we are planning to provide a free failover dns service.
> 
> what do you guys think of this?


I would be good to have a new provider within this part of the market.

Failover is a nice feature - better than the geo location redirect.

But DNS is all about locations.

Westcost, Eastcost, Central US, Northern EU, West EU, East EU, Asia at least.

And I did not read anything about "we own our ip addresses" and "we are using anycast".


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 9, 2014)

Theys a difference between dns and cdn.


Location's are only going to be 2 place's in the us it is about reliability we are going to use 2 vps 's


Failover is easy to set up just a few extra lines in the dns configuration file so that's not a issue we will allow for you to add a primary and back up in address set to 5 seconds max downtime between the switch.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 9, 2014)

Double post as I am downloading a video and my Internet keeps going down today so on 3g


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> i may use this script: http://source.xname.org/
> 
> but with custom template.


You're going to use a PHP script that was last updated in June 2008 (the majority of the PHP files though are from 2005) and was last tested on Bind version 9.21, and from the looks of the code was probably written for PHP 4.x and MySQL 4.x?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 10, 2014)

Questionable script, but in regards to the actual plan/service... yeah, for free sounds good. 25 per minute is pretty slow, especially considering the people who would be interested in a failover service are those who likely want to eliminate downtown _because_ they get traffic. 500 sounds more reasonable. How will you monetize this though? Do you plan to allow paid subscriptions in the future? With more locations and higher limits?

Give it a shot. Worst thing that could happen is it doesn't work out intended.

Unsure who your competitors would be. I pay for Rage4 (3Eur/mo~), and it's alright. It works, but I find the backend to be slow most of the time. Pretty basic looking backend, though functional. Only compaint is I don't think they have a proper billing panel in place. I can't find a place to locate my past payments with them. I just get emailed an invoice from them once a month and I pay it, but I can't seem to actually locate a place on their site that would be a standard billing area. All I have is the DNS Manger.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jan 10, 2014)

Amazon Route 53 just works and they are continuing to add more locations like once a month. And its cheap


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 10, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Theys a difference between dns and cdn.


Not at all.

There are two components to DNS latency:


Latency between the client (user) and DNS resolving server. In most cases this is largely due to the usual round-trip time (RTT) constraints in networked systems: geographical distance between client and server machines; network congestion; packet loss and long retransmit delays (one second on average); overloaded servers, denial-of-service attacks and so on.
Latency between resolving servers and other nameservers. This source of latency is caused primarily by the following factors:
Cache misses. If a response cannot be served from a resolver's cache, but requires recursively querying other nameservers, the added network latency is considerable, especially if the authoritative servers are geographically remote.
Underprovisioning. If DNS resolvers are overloaded, they must queue DNS resolution requests and responses, and may begin dropping and retransmitting packets.
Malicious traffic. Even if a DNS service is overprovisioned, DoS traffic can place undue load on the servers. Similarly, Kaminsky-style attacks can involve flooding resolvers with queries that are guaranteed to bypass the cache and require outgoing requests for resolution.
Read this google devs post.

So if you want to offer this service for US customers only it is ok.

But you should think about how far your DNS servers are away from your customers.

Just think about following scenario:

One DNS in LA and one DNS in NY.

LA dies and one visitor in Japan or Sidney querries a domain.

So geo location matters for dns servers.

Hey you want to offer failover so TTL is short and therefore a lot of cache misses will happen.

I would even say that dns servers (offering fail overs) do have higher requirements than cdns.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 10, 2014)

Ruchirablog said:


> Amazon Route 53 just works and they are continuing to add more locations like once a month. And its cheap


But I will be free


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jan 10, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> But I will be free


If somebody is paranoid about DNS and its features, spending $0.50 per zone would be better than using free DNS with only 2 servers. Amazon has many POPs out there. You really cant beat the price and flexibility. 


Let aside Amazon this market is really crowded. I suggest you to put your time for good use rather than messing with a third party script which is 4 years old.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 10, 2014)

Ruchirablog said:


> If somebody is paranoid about DNS and its features, spending $0.50 per zone would be better than using free DNS with only 2 servers. Amazon has many POPs out there. You really cant beat the price and flexibility.
> 
> 
> Let aside Amazon this market is really crowded. I suggest you to put your time for good use rather than messing with a third party script which is 4 years old.


Not everyone can spend money on that or free dns services would not be popular and I be the free one with Failover


----------

